# Thirsty Dog



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys, my 8 month old pup is always thirsty. I give her water regularly through the day but she goes through it in a flash. When we walk she is always trying to get to a puddle or snow trying to get a drink. This all happens even if she just had a whole bowl to drink. I gave her a bath last night and she was continually trying to drink the water. Should I just put a 5 gallon bucket in the house for her to drink, or what's the deal?


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

Just read an article on that but can't remember where or the specifics but..in that case it was a medical condition. You may want to consult your vet. In humans, huge thirst is a possible sign of diabetes.
Sorry can't be more help.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Jared Vergeldt said:


> Just read an article on that but can't remember where or the specifics but..in that case it was a medical condition. You may want to consult your vet. In humans, huge thirst is a possible sign of diabetes.
> Sorry can't be more help.


It is the same with animals, the huge thirst can be a sign of diabetes.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, one of our dogs is diabetic. Absolutely has to have water all the time.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

*Oh, Culligan Man!* My vetrinarian is pretty sure my rabbit is diabetic-not too bad, he just drinks water like cRaZy now.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I have a vet appointment later this month to get her tested. What happens if she is diabetic? Will she have meds or what?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Dusty05 said:


> Well I have a vet appointment later this month to get her tested. What happens if she is diabetic? Will she have meds or what?


 we have a small house dog we have to give insulin shots twice a day and you have to keep them pretty much the same time daily if you miss a shot or start messing with there regular schedule it throws there blood surgar off, then they could and up having a diabetic seazure, really the shots are not that bad and not real expensive. Good luck Dusty and who knows it could be nothing. :beer:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I hope it is nothing. I would hate to have her start off so young with something like that. Will this effect her life expectancy too?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Dusty05 said:


> Well I hope it is nothing. I would hate to have her start off so young with something like that. Will this effect her life expectancy too?


 Dusty I am not a vet and can't answer this question, Are dog has had diabetis about 4 years, she is now ten years old and lives a normal life with the shots, don't know if all cases are like this? In your case I hope it's nothing and things turn out great. Take care and let us know what you find out thanks!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Dusty, what kind of dog do you have? An unquentable thirst is quite common in young large breed dogs. My lab/chessie went through the same thing. Don't just go thinking the absolute worst. But, if you are so concerned, why are you waiting weeks to get the dog in? If it is diabetes (which I'm quite skeptical of), that is nothing to mess with - get the dog in.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I would not worry yet... puppys drink alot... like aready posted... chances are good that is all it is


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a brittany. I tried to get her into the vet the same day that I found out it might be something to worry about but they said I have to wait a couple of weeks before they can see me. I would love to get her in sooner, but they said I have to wait.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I just got rid of a Chessy pup that had a similar problem, and I've know of one other adult dog with this problem. My pup was always thirsty, always looking for something to drink - puddles, toilets, dew on the grass, snow, dishwater, etc. If he had access to enough water he would drink so much that he looked bloated, then start to shake and puke. To deal with this I had to ration his water and keep him away from other water sources. I talked at length with my vet about the situation, he told me it was unlikely to be diabetes since the condition surfaced at such a young age, and likely to be a psychological problem. He said it was not uncommon in retrievers, and the dog would not likely grow out of it.

My pup's condition was very severe, you just couldn't have him around water, or leave him unattended in the house, or hunt with him near water, or let him outside in the rain, or give him a bath,..... without him drinking too much.

It was a tough choice but I had to send the pup back to the breeder, he just wasn't going to make it as a family pet and waterfowl hunting companion.

I sincerely things work out better for you and your pup.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm real sorry to hear that. My pup's problem is not as severe as what you described but she does seem to always be thirsty. I have not taken her out to any water yet so I don't know how that will be either. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dusty05 said:


> I have a brittany. I tried to get her into the vet the same day that I found out it might be something to worry about but they said I have to wait a couple of weeks before they can see me. I would love to get her in sooner, but they said I have to wait.


Some things about that.....If that ever happens to any of you guys....

1. Ask to talk to the Doctor not the receptionist or a Tech!

2. Find A NEW VET!

3. This could be a crisis for the dog...that is unprofessional and inexcusable.

It should be treated as a veterinary emergency.

4. Read This.....

http://www.duckhuntingstories.com/diabeticdog.html

I know that was an old post but I just found it and it kinda ****** me off to see a vet treating a patient that way.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

could be something else get an opinion from a real vet, I have apointer pup thats like that although as hes aged hes not doing it nearly as bad


----------

